# Welcome GM Lazo!!!



## Guro Harold (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi GMLazo,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

I had the pleasure of meeting you at Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's FCS Gathering a couple of years ago.

Best regards,

Guro Harold Evans (Palusut)
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, welcome!


----------



## MJS (Sep 6, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

I look forward to your posts!

Mike


----------



## Carol (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome sir!   Glad you are a part of our community.  :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :asian:


----------



## Drac (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk..GM...


----------



## GMLAZO (Sep 8, 2006)

Greetings to members of martial art talk, 

Thank you for welcoming me into the web. If I can be of any help on the subject of Filipino martial arts, history, philosopy, or any fma subject in general, just post me and I will do my best to answer. Again, thanks for welcoming me in the martial art talk community. Salamat at mabuhay!!!


----------



## Luzviminda1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hello, 

I would just like to thank everyone for the warm welcome afforded to my father. I am GM Lazo's son Ricky, and I am also a new member to Martial Talk. I'm looking forward to meeting and interacting with the members of the Martial Talk community... Maraming Salamat...


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ricky,

Welcome to MT!!!

Also, Tuhon Ray was quite happy to hear that your father, GM Lazo, joined MT!!!

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi GM Lazo, Ricky:

We would be honored if you would start a thread discussing the origins of your family art.

Please, also when you get the chance if you can discuss your relationship with GM Remy and Ernesto Presas as well.

Best regards,

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Luzviminda1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Palusut,

My father and I would be happy to post a thread about the origins of Luzviminda Arnis and about my father's relationship with the Presas brothers.  Best regards...

Ricky


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2006)

That sounds interesting! Please do!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

